# my first nugget



## Gold Trail (Apr 5, 2009)

this is my first attempt at refining / recovery. This weighs 4 grams on the nose. it was derived from pc fingers done in Steve's AP process and pins done in HCL in the crock pot. Thank you to all whom either directly through PM or though posts that assisted me in this endevor. What a learning process it has been!


----------



## semi-lucid (Apr 5, 2009)

Looks good. Congratulations.  

What are the little pointy spots around the perimeter? 

John


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 5, 2009)

Looks normal to me. Looks very good. Congratulations.


----------



## Gold Trail (Apr 5, 2009)

i am not sure. i thought i could do this with a MAPP torch. didnt work was well as i thought. the first melt looked like a scrambled egg. the sikes couls be excess borax that didnt roll off due to the low heat of the MAPP gas. i used almost an entire cylender melting that. 

now that i am confortable with the process i have no problem investing in a oxy / acyl torch rig

Thanks Ryan


----------



## mikeinct (Apr 5, 2009)

can you tell us the weight of your trimmed fingers to get that yield & the weight of the pins U cooked in the crock pot to get that 4 gram beauty...Congrats..nice work..mike in ct


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 5, 2009)

Ryan,

The points are due to the gold not being fully molten. The surface tension of the partially melted gold formed the points.

MAPP will fully melt the gold if you insulate the dish with a firebrick or other high temperature refractory. 

Check out this little furnace:

MAPP Furnace

Steve


----------



## mikeinct (Apr 5, 2009)

can you tell us the weight of your trimmed fingers to get that yield & the weight of the pins U cooked in the crock pot to get that 4 gram beauty...Congrats..nice work..mike in ct


----------



## Gold Trail (Apr 5, 2009)

Mike in CT, Unfortianatly i did not record start weights as this was my trial operation. I know the pins were between 150 and 200 grams and the fingers between 1/2 or more lbs. if even that much. 

i own a computer de manufacturing facility so i suppose i am slightly spoiled when it comes to fingers and pins. I selectivly cut parts so, with that said, i only chase after OLD PC parts and MIL-SPEC components. 

Steve, i like the fire brick set up, whats the cost? ( I allready have the torch)

thanks all for the great comments and i look forward to much more refining in the near future.

Ryan


----------

